# Changzhou vs Hangzhou



## Derekhhh (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey all,

I have a job offer in Changzhou and one in Hangzhou. In Hangzhou it's at a polytechnic school, and in Changzhou its at a public University. Teaching at a public University would be less strenuous as I know how students at Polytechnic schools tend to be. But I don't know much about Changzhou and if it's worth changing my plan to teach there. The salary would be about the same.

I have a few friends in Hangzhou and have heard good things about the city, but know little to nothing about Changzhou.

Things that I'm interested is:
- cleanliness and civilty of the people
- attitude of the people
- nature activities you can do, like hiking, camping
- beauty of the women
- closeness to Shanghai
- number of foreigners (and where they're mostly from)


If you have any experience in Changzhou please let me know your thoughts!

Thanks


----------



## Eric was in China (Jan 4, 2017)

I have lived in China for the last 23 years and traveled the whole country and now live in Changzhou, trust me Hangzhou is far better.


----------



## Derekhhh (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for that simple insight Eric. I also had that impression from Chinese friends. I hope you find a way back!


----------



## Eric was in China (Jan 4, 2017)

Derekhhh said:


> Thanks for that simple insight Eric. I also had that impression from Chinese friends. I hope you find a way back!


No way back, I married one


----------



## Zip88 (Mar 16, 2017)

- cleanliness and civilty of the people
Maybe 80% of Hangzhou, it's still fairly developed

- nature activities you can do, like hiking, camping
Colder winter, also more polluted.

- beauty of the women
Maybe less open to foreigners than Hangzhou

- closeness to Shanghai

About the same.

- number of foreigners (and where they're mostly from)

Hangzhou for sure


----------

